# Sous-vide and smoked chuck roast



## IH 1026 (Nov 28, 2021)

Started with about a 4.5 pound chuck roast that was tied up and vacuum sealed with McCormick's California Style Garlic Pepper blend, and left to sit in the fridge for 24 hours..
	

		
			
		

		
	












Then into the Sous-vide for 36 hours at 155 degrees 





Nothing fancy about my kitchen.. it's just an old stock pot covered with tinfoil.  

After 36 hours, it's time to ice it down and put away in the fridge until smoking time.










Since it was windy and cold here, I deployed my little shack to cut the wind out and left the chuck go for 3 hours at around 250. Hickory was the wood used for smoke. 







Sliced and ready for Thanksgiving dinner.   In my opinion it was just a little dry, so the next one is going to cooked at 145 for 36 hours, and smoked for 2 hours. The guest's devoured it all, so they thought it was good, and that's what matters to me.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 28, 2021)

On the smoking step, was the chuck on the grate,  or in a pan?  Were you shooting for flavor only, or flavor and more tenderness?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 28, 2021)

looks tasty from here


----------



## IH 1026 (Nov 28, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> On the smoking step, was the chuck on the grate,  or in a pan?  Were you shooting for flavor only, or flavor and more tenderness?



Chuck was on the grate.. if I wouldn't have had it tied up with twine it would have fallen apart on me.  I was after some smoke flavor.

I didn't try to season the chuck too heavily as there were a few people present that may not care for heat.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 28, 2021)

That's a long bath but it looks good and probably tasted even better


----------



## IH 1026 (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks Piney.  Super tender ( as in, you could cut it with a fork) and the guests all loved it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 28, 2021)

Looks tasty. Nice work Dillon


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 28, 2021)

Looks great and I also like your windbreak


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 28, 2021)

Looks good to me! I like your enclosure ya made!

Ryan


----------



## IH 1026 (Nov 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good to me! I like your enclosure ya made!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan.  Simply made from 1/2" plywood, high temp insulation, and a few hinges.  The new and improved model will have a door that folds flat in the front to keep heat in.  Temps on Thanksgiving day were in the low 30's here with 30mph winds, and I still had plenty of fuel left over after my cook.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hard to beat smoked chuck. I’m sure with the sous vide step it was very tender. I use a stock pot for my sous vide too. Works good.


----------



## DougE (Nov 28, 2021)

I've still not got into the sous vide thing, but I bet it makes for a super tender and moist smoked chuckie.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2021)

That looks pretty darn good to me. I can see myself topping it with some nice beef gravy and having an open faced sammie. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Fishonshawn (Nov 28, 2021)

Wouldn't it be better to smoke it first then sous vide it?


----------



## IH 1026 (Nov 29, 2021)

Fishonshawn said:


> Wouldn't it be better to smoke it first then sous vide it?


I dunno.. will try that with the next one I get.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2021)

Looks real good to me!
If it was a little dry, then I would suggest smoking it first to an IT of 150, then SV at 155 for 24 hours. That’s the way I do brisket flats & they are always tender & juicy.  You can add more seasoning to the bag with about 1/4 stick of butter for even more flavor.
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 29, 2021)

Looks mighty fine to me. 
Jim


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 29, 2021)

Heck ya!  Looks great to me.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 30, 2021)

IH, I'd like a plate of that !


----------



## txflyguy (Dec 8, 2021)

Smoked Chuck is an all time favorite of ours! 
Yours looks real good!


----------



## illini40 (Dec 19, 2021)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing.

So is the time on the smoker simply to bring it back up to temp and get some smoke on it? Since it was fully cooked/pasteurized from the SV, correct?

thanks!


----------

